# Connecter a videoprojecteur



## nico3101 (24 Décembre 2015)

bonjour j'ai un mac book air et ai acheter un videoprojecteur optoma, j'ai le cable hdmi et l'adaptateur mais mon mac de détecte aucune source dans "moniteur" dans "préférence syteme", je sais pas si je dois faire une manipulation afin de pourvoir le détecter..

Merci d'avance !


----------



## les_innommables66 (24 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Vérifier que sur le vidéoprojecteur, c'est la bonne source qui est sélectionnée ? (hdmi)

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## nico3101 (24 Décembre 2015)

les_innommables66 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Vérifier que sur le vidéoprojecteur, c'est la bonne source qui est sélectionnée ? (hdmi)
> 
> ...


Oui ca l'est et j'ai source non trouvé.. Mais quand je vais dans preference systeme, moniteur, c'est normale que en bas au niveau du "recopie moniteur AirPlay" ma barre soit grise et je ne peux rien selectionné et il y a dans la barre "Aucune periphérie connecté" ?


----------



## les_innommables66 (24 Décembre 2015)

J'ai trouvé ça ?

http://www.mac4ever.com/actu/88540_...moniteur-video-projecteur-avec-os-x-mavericks


----------



## nico3101 (24 Décembre 2015)

Oui c'est exactement ça, quand je fais le bouton alt, "détecter les moniteurs" s'affiche, mais quand je clique dessus rien ne se passe..


----------



## nico3101 (24 Décembre 2015)

Et meme mon videoprojecteur ne trouve pas mon mac, je dois pas faire une manie sur le mac pour qu'il se fasse détecter ?


----------



## les_innommables66 (24 Décembre 2015)

Essaye de définir sur le macbook Air une résolution qui sera reconnue par le vidéoprojecteur ?


----------



## nico3101 (24 Décembre 2015)

Oui je suis en 1280x800..


----------

